# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  الإجتهاد القضائى للمحكمة العليا الجزائرية فى ( الزواج العرفى )

## هيثم الفقى

الاجتهاد الأول:

المبـدأ: يثبت الزواج بعد الدخول بصداق المثل إذا اختل ركن واحد طبقا لأحكام المادة 33 من قانون الأسرة.

القرار :

ن المحكمة العليـا

في جلستها العلنية المنعقدة بمقرها الكائن بشارع 11 ديسمبر 1960 ببن عكنون الأبيار الجزائر العاصمة.

بعد المداولة القانونية أصدرت القرار الآتي نصه :

و بناء على المواد : 231، 233، 239، 244، 257 و ما يليها من قانون الإجراءات المدنية.

بعد الإطلاع على مجموع أوراق ملف الدعوى و على عريضة الطعن بالنقض المودعة بكتابة الضبط بتاريخ : 14 ماي 2000 و على مذكرة الجواب التي قدمها محامي المطعون ضدها.

بعد الإستماع إلى السيد: .......... المستشار المقرر في تلاوة تقريره المكتوب و إلى السيد: ...........المحامي العام في تقديم طلباته المكتوبة.

حيث (ب - ر) طعنت بتاريخ 7 ماي 2000 بواسطة وكيلها الأستاذ ......... المحامي المعتمد لدى المحكمة العليا بالنقض في القرار الصادر عن مجلس قضاء معسكر بتاريخ 29 ديسمبر 1999 و القاضي بقبول إعادة السير في الدعوى و إفراغ القرار التمهيدي الصادر بتاريخ 9 ديسمبر 1998 و رفض دعوى المدعية لعدم التأسيس.

حيث أن الطاعنة استندت لتدعيم طعنها على وجه وحيد.

حيث أن الطاعن ضدها ردت على الوجه المذكور بواسطة وكيلها الأستاذ ............. المعتمد لدى المحكمة العليا و التمست رفض الطعن .

حيث أن النيابة العامة تبلغت بالملف مصحوبا بتقرير المستشار المقرر طبقا للمادة 248 من قانون الإجراءات المدنية و أودعت مذكرة طلبت فيها نقض القرار المطعون فيه.

حيث أن الطعن جاء مستوفيا أوضاعه الشكلية المنصوص عليها.

و عليه فإن المحكمة العليــا

حيث أن موضوع الطعـن منصب على إثبات الزواج العرفي و نقض القرار المطعون فيه القاضي برفض الدعوى لعدم التأسيس و استندت الطاعنة لتدعيم طعنها على وجه وحيد.

عن الوجه الوحيد: المأخوذ من انعدام الأساس القانوني .

بدعوى أن الطاعنة كانت قدمت شهودا أثبتوا انعقاد الزواج و اعتماد قضاة الموضوع في رفض الدعوى على عدم توفر ولي الزوجة يعد خطأ قانونيا و شرعيا إذ أنه يحق للمرأة زواج نفسها ما دامت ثيبا و سبق لها الزواج كما أن قاضي الدرجة الأولى لم يرد على طلب الطاعنة الرامي إلى إلحاق نسب البنت (ح) بأبيها المرحوم (م- ب- أ) مع أن النسب يثبت حتى في حالة إعتبار الزواج فاسد طبقا للمادة 40 من قانون الأسرة مما يجعل القرار المطعون فيه منعدم الأساس القانوني مما يعرضه إلى النقض و الإبطال.

حيث أنه فعلا بالرجوع إلى الحكم المستأنف و القرار المطعون فيه يتبين أن قضاة الموضوع إستمعوا إلى شهود أثبتوا في شهاداتهم أن الزواج العرفي تم بين الطرفين برضاهما و على صداق حدد مقداره أمام إمام المسجد و أن الزوجة ناقشت بنود عقد الزواج بنفسها دون حضور ولي عليها و أمام هذا فقضا ة الموضوع برفض دعوى المدعية الرامية لإثبات الزواج العرفي يعتبر من غير أساس قانوني ما دام الدخول قد تم و نتج عن الزواج بنتا تسمى (ح) و ذلك تأسيسا على المادة 33 من قانون الأسرة في نصها يثبت الزواج بعد الدخول بصداق المثل إذ اختل ركن واحد و ما دام ركن الولي هو وحده المختل فإن الزواج يثبت بعد الدخول طبقا للمادة المذكورة مما يجعل الوجه مؤسس الأمر الذي يتعين نقض و إبطال القرار المطعون فيه.

حيث أن في مثل هذه الحالة يتعين إحالة القضية و الأطراف على نفس المجلس مشكلا من هيئة أخرى طبقا للمادة 266 من قانون الإجراءات المدنية.

حيث أن المصاريف القضائية تقع على من خسر الطعن طبقا للمادة 270 من قانون الإجراءات المدنية.

لهـــذه الأسبــاب

قررت المحكمة العليا غرفة الأحوال الشخصية و المواريث

قبول الطعن شكلا و موضوعا و نقض القرار المطعون فيه الصادر عن مجلس قضاء معسكر بتاريخ 29 ديسمبر 1999 و إحالة القضية و الأطراف إلى نفس المجلس مشكلا من هيئة أخرى للفصل فيها من جديد طبقا للقانون مع إلزام المطعون ضدها بالمصاريف القضائية.

بذا صدر القرار و وقع التصريح به في الجلسة العلنية المنعقدة بتاريخ الثالث و العشرين من شهر جانفي سنة ألفين و واحد ميلادية من قبل المحكمة العليا غرفة الأحوال الشخصية







الإجتهاد الثانى:

المبـدأ :
إن القضاء بإلغاء الحكم المستأنف القاضي بإثبات الزواج العرفي والنسب ، ورفض الدعوى من جديد لعدم التأسيس رغم إثبات الزواج العرفي بمحضر تحقيقي وبحكم قضائي يعد مخالفة للقانون .

القرار :

إن المحكمة العليــا

في جلستها العلنية المنعقدة بمقرها الكائن بشارع 11 ديسمبر 1960 ببن عكنون الأبيار الجزائر العاصمة .

بعد المداولة القانونية أصدرت القرار الآتي نصه : وبناء على المواد : 257،244،239،233،231 ومايليها من قانون الإجراءات المدنية .

بعد الإطلاع على مجموع أوراق ملف الدعوى وعلى عريضة الطعن بالنقض المودعة بكتابة الضبط بتاريخ 11 مارس 2000.

بعد الإستماع إلى السيد ............... الرئيس المقرر في تلاوة تقريره المكتوب وإلى السيد / .......المحامي العام في تقديم طلباته المكتوبة .

حيث أن المسماة ز.ف قد طلبت نقض القرار الصادر عن مجلس البليدة بتاريخ : 20/04/1998 القاضي بقبول الترجيع وبعد الفراغ من القرار الصادر يوم 15/04/1989 بإلغاء الحكم المستأنف الصادر عن محكمة حجوط يوم : 14/05/1988 القاضي بإثبات الزواج ونسب الولدين المولودين في 1981 – 1982 والقضاء من جديد برفض دعوى الطاعن لعدم التأسيس.

حيث استندت الطاعنة في طلبها على ثلاثة أوجه للنقض .

حيث التمس المطعون ضده رفض الطعن .

حيث التمست النيابة العامة نقض القرار

عن الوجه الأول : المأخوذ من مخالفة المادة 57 من قانون الأسرة بدعوى أن القاضي الأول قد قضى بتسجيل الزواج المدعى به والطلاق في حين أن القرار المنتقد قد ألغى الحكم المستأنف مع أن المادة 57 من قانون الأسرة تقضي بأن أحكام الطلاق غير قابلة للإستئناف.

لكن وحيث أن الإستئناف منصب على تسجيل الزواج دون غيره وعليه فالوجه غير مؤسس .

عن الوجه الثاني : المأخوذ من مخلفة المادة 144 من قانون الإجراءات المدنية .

بدعوى أن القرار المنتقد لم يذكر النصوص القانونية .

لكن وحيث أن القضاة غير ملزمين بذكر النصوص القانونية بقدر ما هم ملزمين بعدم مخالفتها وعليه فالوجه غير مؤسس.

عن الوجه الثالث : المأخوذ من مخالفة القانون والشريعة .

بدعوى أن الطاعنة قد أثبتت دعوى زواجها العرفي بالمطعون ضده والقرار المنتقد قد ألغي الحكم المستأنف وقضى من جديد برفض دعواها.

حيث أنه بالفعل فإن الطاعنة قد أثبتت دعوى زواجها العرفي بالمطعون ضده حسب التحقيق الذي قام به القاضي الأول وكذلك محضر التحقيق المؤرخ في :21/10/1997 الذي قام به رئيس الغرفة........... تنفيذ القرار سابق صدر في 15/04/1989 خصوصا وأن الزواج قد أنجب ولدين وعليه فالوجه مؤسس الأمر الذي يتعين معه نقض القرار المطعون فيه وبدون إحالة .

فلهـذ ه الأسبـاب :

قررت المحكمة العليـا

غرفة الأحوال الشخصية والمواريث قبول الطعن شكلا وموضوعا نقض القرار المطعون فيه الصادر عن مجلس قضاء البليدة بتاريخ 20/04/1998 وبون إحالة وتحميل المطعون ضده بالمصاريف القضائية.

بذا صدر القرار ووقع التصريح به في الجلسة العلنية المنعقدة بتاريخ الواحد والعشرين من شهرنوفمبر من سنة ألفين ميلادية من قبل المحكمة العليا غرفة الأحوال الشخصية

----------

